# modifier Finder



## Jo6466 (26 Juin 2011)

Lorsque je visualise mon répertoire photos à l'aide de Finder sous forme d'icones, j'ai la possibilité de modifier à travers "options de présentation" la couleur du fond pour l'amener à noir

Mais ce faisant les informations "nom du fichier" qui sont en noir ne se voient plus!
Par contre la taille de la photo est elle couleur magenta

Comment pourrait-on modifier la couleur du "nom de fichier" associé à l'icone?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2011)

On dirait que ce n'est pas possible. Mais tu peux affecter un _label_ aux photos, ce qui créera une petite bulle de couleur autour du texte.


----------



## kaos (30 Juin 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait que ce n'est pas possible. Mais tu peux affecter un _label_ aux photos, ce qui créera une petite bulle de couleur autour du texte.



Putain , bien vu !!!


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2011)

Je n'ai pas trouvé tout seul (mais je n'ai pas cité ma source ).


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

bompi a dit:


> On dirait que ce n'est pas possible. Mais tu peux affecter un _label_ aux photos, ce qui créera une petite bulle de couleur autour du texte.



Pas mal comme idée ... merci!!


----------

